# Dilation of ostomy site



## lsolway (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi there, here is the short version of my op report. I have no idea what code to use.

Patient came in today because of abdominal distress & cramps. Left-sided ostomy has no signs of irritation, inflammation or infection. Patient says they have not passed a stool in 3 days. Colostomy opening was almost closed and was gradually dilated with a Maloney. After dilating to 40mm, patient began to pass soft stool, ostomy bag was replaced.

Please help


----------



## mmelcam (Jun 18, 2008)

I would use an E&M code.


----------



## lsolway (Jun 18, 2008)

Thank you


----------

